# Bosch 1617EVSPK depth adjustment



## Crustyoldcurmudgeon (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally got my new router and while reading the instruction booklet (yes, I actually read those things. LOL) I notice it says that "All depth adjustments must be made with the base clamp lever released". This seems to defeat the convenience of having the "above the table depth adjustment" feature since I still have to open the cabinet and reach underneath to release the lever. I have not yet mounted it in my cabinet but in theory, it sounds like I do not have the functionality I thought I was getting. It is not a deal breaker by any means but it isn't exactly what I was expecting either.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, that is true with the 1617 fixed base. The latch does need to be released for depth adjustment. On my old router table I always made sure the latch was rotated in such a way that I could get to it easily.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You could leave it unlatched. But the the router might creep on ya at the worst possible moment.

The big Triton is the same way. I reach under the table to unlock it/lock it.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Alternatively, buy or make a router lift. Many designs available on the web.


----------

